# Soluciones de los mejores fabricantes del mundo - Conos



## juanfilas

Buenas a todos, hace mucho que no escribía un articulo para el foro así que “manos a la obra” jeje. Acá me imagino que todos armamos bafles por el amor a la música, pero por lo menos a mi hay algo que también me gusta LA TECNOLOGIA IMPLICADA en los mismos, me acuerdo de chico que veía (y calificaba la calidad del parlante) el imán, y a mas grande mas se me abrían los ojos, era como que me sorprendía, con el tiempo fui avanzando y ahora disfruto viendo (y escuchando) como los fabricantes solucionan los distintos problemas en sus altavoces. Hoy vamos a hablar del cono, esa parte crucial que es donde mas se centran los diseños ya que por este se acopla el sonido  al aire y es el que más problemas trae. Vamos a estudiar las soluciones de los grandes fabricantes que han aplicado a sus conos.
La creación de un cono se centra en cuatro problemas básicos. Uno es la rigidez, a más rígido actúa mejor como pistón y sus distorsiones son menores ya que el mismo no flexa, pero a mas rígido mas resonante se vuelve (imaginen una campana, súper rígida, pero resuena muchísimo) y un tono que se reproduce queda sonando (nada útil). Eso nos lleva al segundo problema para eliminar el primero LA AMORTIGUACIÓN. Esta consiste es que la onda una vez que se creo, se elimine lo antes posible y no halla tiempo a que se reproduzca de nuevo, ósea, resuene. La tercera (y complica todo de nuevo) es la masa del cono, a mas pesado mas inercia y si esta quieto tiende a quedarse en ese estado y si se esta moviendo, lo mismo, (Leyes del movimiento de Newton), este problema hace que el parlante no reproduzca fielmente la onda eléctrica ya que introduce retrasos en su movimiento dependiendo de la masa, a mas liviano, mejor.
El cuarto problema viene también ligado al problema de la rigidez y es la ELASTICIDAD del cono, el aire tiene una elasticidad particular, y el cono otra, cuanto mas parecidas son las elasticidades, mejor acoplamiento hay cono-aire y el parlante tiene mejor sensibilidad, pero adivinen… la física de nuevo nos juega en contra y a mas rígido… mas distinta es la elasticidad (esto lo podemos ver en los parlantes de cartón, que no son muy rígidos pero la sensibilidad es elevada). Por suerte, la elasticidad también depende del tipo de material, haciendo que los ingenieros puedan jugar con toda clase de materiales para lograr el mejor acoplamiento.
Resumiendo, el parlante ideal debe ser súper rígido, pero súper amortiguado, muy liviano, (masa tendiendo a cero) y con una elasticidad igual a la del aire… Como todos los parámetros se contradicen, esto es IMPOSIBLE, siempre hay que sacrificar algo. Pero gracias a que los humanos somos muy inteligentes (muy pocos) fuimos desarrollando tecnologías que mejoran todas las propiedades y que ahora voy a detallar, ninguno es perfecto, pero de a poco vamos mejorando el tema, los voy a desarrollar por constructor y tipo, ya que cada uno tomo distintos caminos y todos son interesantes, todos aplican partes de tecnologías de otros fabricantes o tipos, pero vamos a resaltar las mas importantes en cada caso y los altavoces mas distintivos, hay miles y no puedo nombrar todos. A lo último vamos a hablar un poco de los parlantes nacionales como GB-Audio y Tonhalle.

VIFA CLASSIC, PEERLESS NOMEX “ GEOMETRÍA RIGIDA”

Esta gente hace los mejores altavoces relación precio\calidad del mundo, con excelentes altavoces a un precio muy accesible, su solución en el cono es la más simple pero muy efectiva: usan un material poco rígido (papel en este caso) pero muy amortiguado, liviano y con buena elasticidad, ósea de un tiro solucionan tres problemas, pero ¿y la rigidez? Se busco una geometría en la forma del cono que diera rigidez por sobre todas las otras cosas, no es lo mas rígido que hay, pero lo suficiente como para que la ecuación sea positiva (muy positiva), además de que por medio de aditivos al papel se logra mas o menos rigidez, estos aditivos son el secreto mas guardado de los fabricantes. Resultado, un parlante en el que el mismo cono es el amortiguador, liviano y suficientemente rígido para que sus distorsiones sean muy bajas, además de cómo nuestra experiencia con el papel es grande, suelen ser los mas baratos de la lista y tienen buena sensibilidad, al ser tan amortiguados su respuesta es muy suave hasta altas frecuencias lo que los hace muy fáciles de filtrar.



PEERLESS PPB, AUDIO TECHNOLOGY, MOREL, SCAN SPEAK CLASSIC Y DISCOVERY, etc. “CONO SANDWICH”

GUAU!!! Cuantos fabricantes usan este tipo de tecnología, ¿en que consiste?
La idea es simple, hacemos un cono de varias capas, unas rígidas y otras amortiguantes, las rígidas hacen que actúe como pistón y las amortiguantes hacen que la rígida no resuene, además de que mejorar el acoplamiento. La idea es simple pero tiene un problema, el peso… a más capas mas pesado, así que hay que buscar un equilibrio, es un sistema muy implementado ya que es simple de hacer, veamos algunos casos:

PEERLESS PPB:

Capas de polietileno dispuestas de formas que dan rigidez al sistema, barato, eficiente pero no logra la rigidez de los próximos casos, igualmente como en el próximo caso, respuesta muy suave y fácil de filtrar, son conos livianos que funcionan bien hasta altas frecuencias.



AUDIO TECHNOLOGY

Son los parlantes más caros del mercado y su rendimiento no justifica el precio, pero hay que aceptar que están entre los mejores parlantes del mundo. Usan un cono de doble capa de polietileno unidas por una capa tipo “panal de abeja” esto da una rigidez impresionante y una buena sensibilidad y amortiguamiento. El sistema se usa también en coches de competición y cada dos por tres se escucha “chasis de fibra de carbono tipo panal de abeja” El resultado es un parlante a la altura de lo mejores pero que la empresa lo cobra como si viniera con U2 tocando dentro de la caja…otra ventaja del sistema es que la respuesta es muy suave hasta elevadas frecuencias lo que hace mas fácil de filtrar. Buena sensibilidad.



MOREL

Para que sean más llamativos, usaron las capas rígidas por afuera y las amortiguantes por dentro, como la capa rígida es de fibra de carbono, se ven muy bien, pero… ¿el sonido? Morel la pifio acá y la capa amortiguante interior no es suficiente y resuena un poco, dando un parlante bueno, pero por el precio hay alternativas mucho mejores, además de su baja sensibilidad. Igualmente Morel es una marca líder y espero que en breve desarrollen un parlante mejor.



SCAN SPEAK CLASSIC

Siempre lo digo: Scan Speak SABE hacer parlantes y tweeters, y no es un capricho mío o que es mi marca preferida, yo soy muy objetivo con esto y es simple, SON LOS MEJORES a cualquier precio, las mediciones son las mejores y acá no hay vueltas. Esta empresa esta dividida en dos partes, la de woofers y tweeters de altísima gama, caros pero que son el caso en que cada centavo gastado vale lo que vale, y otra mas económica que normalmente son diseños de Peerless y Vifa renombrados (antes eran la misma empresa, ahora se separaron) o diseños clásicos modernizados como el caso de la gama Discovery que ya vamos a hablar, empecemos con los Classic.
Estos son de la gama alta de Scan Speak vieja, y hay dos tipos: Carbono con celulosa o Kevlar con resina.
Los primeros consisten en primero una capa lisa de cartón con las fibras ordenadas muy fina, seguido de una capa de fibra de carbono muy rígida y luego una capa de celulosa desordenada, como las capas son finas el cono es bastante liviano (igualmente no entra en la categoría de “muy liviano como el Nomex”) pero al ser finas no amortiguan lo suficiente, ¿cómo se soluciono? Al haber dos tipos de capas amortiguantes distintas, cada una se fabrico específicamente para una gama de frecuencias distintas, y al estar desordenada la capa superior, las resonancias se amortiguan mas en estas “montañas” de papel. Una idea brillante de hace mas de 15años que todavía sigue tan firme como antes.



El otro caso consiste en un cono de Kevlar que esta impregnado en una resina amortiguante muy estudiada, igualmente de bueno que el anterior, en algunos aspectos mejor y en otros peor. Son Woofers excelentes en todos los sentidos pero caros. Lo malo: al ser tan rígidos la respuesta es muy plana hasta unos 2khz luego viene una ruptura muy severa que cuesta mucho filtrarla, si lo logramos, el resultado es excepcional. La sensibilidad es “aceptable” no muy alta pero como manejan buena potencia se logra buen SPL.



SCAN SPEAK DISCOVERY

La primera gama de parlantes de la empresa post separación, están orientados a un publico exigente pero muchísimo mas económicos que la otra línea. Estos consisten en una capa de fibra de vidrio rígida amortiguada con una capa fina de caucho, el resultado es bueno pero no llega a los estándares superiores, estos woofers no tienen ruptura en su respuesta y son excepcionalmente planos haciéndolos muy fácil de filtrar, no hacen nada mal, pero tampoco nada sobresaliente, por el precio hay mejores opciones como Peerless nomex o ppb y SB Acoustics que tiene un  woofer sobresaliente en este rango de precios (a la altura de woofers cuatro o cinco veces mas caros). Muy buena sensibilidad.



ACCUTON “CONO ULTRA RIGIDO”

Esta marca me encanta por lo innovadores que son, es una de las dos marcas que puede hacerle frente a Scan Speak, pero lamentablemente son woofers muy caros haciendo que la balaza se ponga del lado de los daneses.
¿Cómo hacen sus woofers? Es impresionantes, usan CERAMICA ULTRA RIGIDA, tan rígida que no resuena hasta mas de 5khz… ósea que si filtramos antes de esta frecuencia no tenemos el problema resonante… La cerámica es pesada, pero la capa es tan fina que el peso es aceptable, son MUY FRAGILES es mas vienen con una rejilla ya incorporada por que al menor toque se rompen en mil pedazos… con lo que gastamos eso puede ser lo peor que nos pase en la vida. La tecnología promete, la idea es casi perfecta pero todavía no llegan a los estándares que quieren, además de que ser innovadores tiene mucho costo en I+D haciendo productos muy caros. Lo nuevo de Accuton es cono de DIAMANTE… si escuchaste bien diamante, por una técnica de vaporización a altísimas temperaturas (no se exactamente como) logran una capa de mas del 99% de diamante puro, hasta ahora solo esta disponible hasta 2´´ pero van por mas… el precio, un tweeter de 3\4 de pulgada sale en usa 2900 dólares… y todavía no llega a la calidad de otros de 200 dólares… Promete, pero hay que darles tiempo. Su sensibilidad es EXCELENTE, raro, para lo rígidos que son.



SEAS Y VIFA NE “SUSPENSIÓN EXTENDIDA”

La segunda marca que se pone par a par con Scan Speak es SEAS, una marca Noruega con excelentísimos transductores a buen precio (lo excelentísimo sale caro), entre un SEAS y un Scan Speak ya es cuestión de gustos, son de la misma calidad y salen lo mismo, pero no vinimos a hablar de eso, vamos con su tecnología:
El cono es de metal, por lo general magnesio o aluminio y nada mas… HEEEEE como que nada más, ¡¡¡eso resuena por todos lados!!! El secreto esta en la suspensión, esta no esta pegada así nomás con el cono, sino que se extiende por debajo de este y con un muy cuidadoso diseño trabaja de amortiguador, la idea es muy buena ya que elimínanos el problema del peso al ser solo una capa, pero llevarlo a la practica es complicado, SEAS estudio mucho esto y en este momento sus woofers con este sistema están a la cabeza entre los mejores. Lo malo, al ser tan rígido el cono y no estar amortiguado por delante ni por detrás tienen una ruptura en su respuesta muy dura, son complicados de filtrar pero bueno… todos los woofers sobresalientes comparten esta característica, es el sacrificio por todo lo otro, respuesta en frecuencia mas limitada y menos suave. Su sensibilidad es muy mala ya que el metal definitivamente tiene distinta elasticidad que el aire.



VIFA con su nueva línea lanzo al mercado un cono mezcla “GEOMETRIA RIGIDA” y “SUSPENSION EXTENDIDA” Andan bien, pero el precio todavía es elevado y no se justifica su compra, no quita que en el futuro los mejoren ya que es un producto muy bueno y con gran potencial, no por su cono, sino por su diseño que hablaremos al final del articulo, viendo la foto se van a dar cuenta de que hablo…



SCAN SPEAK REVELATOR “TODO LO ANTERIOR”



Llegamos por fin al mejor woofer en el estado actual de la ciencia (de nuevo, hablando objetivamente, no por gustos) Es un parlante perfectamente diseñado por donde se lo mire, caro, pero vale cada centavo. Otro día vamos a hablar del parlante en si que es sorprendente, hoy vamos a estudiar su cono. Ya viéndolo tiene algo raro, parece de cartón, tiene esas líneas que le dan un aire raro, ¿Qué tiene de raro este woofer que lo hace especial? Vamos por partes, el cono… ¡es de cartón! Pero con un aditivo muy secreto que lo hace muy rígido (¿hebras de carbono tal vez?), pero esto se suma a un diseño único como hablamos al principio del artículo para lograr rigidez, los chicos de Scan Speak lograron mediante estas dos técnicas una rigidez a la par de un woofer de fibra de carbono. Al ser una sola capa de papel es muy liviano, pero muuyyy liviano, como un Nomex, pero mucho mas rígido, pero acá no se acabo el genio de este parlante, su solución a las resonancias es mas sorprendente e innovador todavía. Esas líneas que se ven son surcos en el papel, se llenan con mas de diez tipos distintos de materiales amortiguadores, cada uno preparado para un rango de frecuencias en especial… el ángulo en el que están puestas hacen que toda la onda saliente de la bobina pase por estas líneas amortiguando perfectamente el cono en todas las frecuencias a las que trabaja. Es el único sistema que logra un cono liviano, rígido y amortiguado, aunque lo malo es su sensibilidad (se da en el audio que a mejores prestaciones, peor sensibilidad) no tan baja como un SEAS pero baja en fin.

LO QUE SE VIENE, Y YA ESTA AQUÍ

Los caminos para desarrollar un buen cono como vinos son muchos, Scan Speak lanzo su nueva línea ILLUMINATOR que el cono es muy similar a los REVELATOR pero en vez de que sean líneas a 45° son continuas trazando un dibujo por los dos lados del cono, además de que hicieron esto con un cono de aluminio, dando un woofer hibrido Aluminio-Papel. Pero lo sorprendente del diseño no es el cono, que no es mas que una evolución del Revelator, perdón por desvirtuar pero vean el diseño del motor, es sorprendente; se llama SD2 y tiene 18mm de recorrido lineal… además de que literalmente carece de compresión. La tecnología es buena pero todavía no esta madura haciendo que los viejos Revelator sean en este momento mejores, pero estoy seguro que con nuevas modificaciones van a mejorarlos mucho.





Accuton esta desarrollando woofers de diamante depositado, vamos a ver con que salen, barato definitivamente no va a ser…
Vifa sigue los caminos de Scan Speak (son casi la misma marca) y Peerless esta mejorando su tecnología NOMEX que ofrece mucho por poco dinero.
Morel esta en las nubes, sobreviviendo gracias a sus tweeters y en SEAS no veo ningún desarrollo nuevo sino mas bien haciendo de su tecnología mas accesible con la gama PRESTIGE.

¿Y EN ARGENTINA QUE PASA?

Lo que yo he visto es que los distintos fabricantes hacen lo mismo, compran conos y piezas chinas y con paciencia y aditivos al cono le dan una u otra propiedad, son emprendimientos chicos y se entiende que no puedan desarrollar un parlante desde cero, pero se están quedando mucho, para audio profesional puede servir cono el caso de Tonhadle ya que sus precios son bajos, pero para audio Hi-Fi que es para donde apunto estamos muy retrasados, la gente de GB-Audio anuncia motores mejorados con cobre y conos cerámicos pero yo no he visto todavía ninguno que tenga lo que dicen, además de que todavía usan el viejo sistema de motor cerrado que tiene mucha compresión, si avanzan es estos términos van a poder desarrollar un woofer a la altura del partido, siempre y cuando vendan barato ya que últimamente sus precios son apenas inferiores a uno importado. Por suerte la gente de GB-Audio es excelente y asesoran a sus compradores y pasan parámetros reales de sus parlantes, pero si no evolucionan no van a sobrevivir, espero que no sea así y tengamos en poco tiempo excelentes parlantes nacionales, con piezas chinas que cada vez tienen mejor calidad y con las nuevas tecnologías que se dispone actualmente.

Bueno, es todo por hoy, espero que hayan disfrutado de la nota, corta pero supongo que informativa, si encuentran un error háganmelo saber, esto no lo estudie de memoria, son datos que me acuerdo de leer mucho y además es valido ahora, la tecnología avanza sin parar y dentro de poco (o mucho quizás) esto este totalmente desfasado… ojala que así sea.


----------



## lucalorito

¡¡Muy bien!!..pero hay muchísimas más marcas de parlantes hi-fi que no nombras....curiosamente las de mejor calidad-precio por ejemplo Dayton,Monacor,SB acusctics,Beyma,Eton,fostex,Tang Band,etc...Y Focal....Por cierto...¿cual sería la mejor combinación de un tres vías con presupuesto ilimitado?..Bajos:Eton...Medios: Accuton..agudos: Focal..lo malo es el tema económico


----------



## juanfilas

Hola lucalorito, si hay muchísimas mas marcas, todas mas o menos hacen estas soluciones, por supuesto se puede ampliar y todas combinan distintas tecnologías, pero las que mejor conozco son estas, Dayton es una excelente marca calidad-precio la mejor diría, lastima que yo no la trabajo. SB Acoustics es excelente, contrataron al  creador de la linea Revelator de Scan Speak y de a poco van sacando productos excelentes (la nombro en el articulo por uno de sus woofers) Eton es muy buena pero por lo que sale no es una buena opción, Beyma y monacor están un escalón mas abajo y focal ya no vende transductores, solo bafles, antes junto a Scan Speak y SEAS era lo mejor. ¿Qué armaría con un presupuesto ilimitado?

Graves: Scan Speak 18w8531g
Medios: Scan Speak 12m4631g
Agudos: estoy entre Scan Speak r2904-7000 o el d3004-6600 

Eso es lo que armaría sin fijarme en el tema económico en un tres vías y en un dos vías 18w8531g + d3004 que no le digas a nadie pero es mi próximo proyecto  
eso es lo mejor que se puede armar A CUALQUIER PRECIO y como veras, no seleccione lo mas caro, sino lo que mejor mide en todos los aspectos, hay muchas opciones, por ejemplo podemos armar algo similar con SEAS o Audio technology o Accuton, pero en la balanza saldría mas caro y ofrecería igual o menos.


----------



## lucalorito

Focal sí que se puede conseguir aunque muy caro...Yo con Beyma a lo largo de mi vida he diseñado cajas que más de un mito se pondría rojo de envidia...y Monacor tiene altavoces de una calidad impresionante..si scanspeek pusiese ahí su nombre, costarían 5ó6 veces más..Yo es que en esto de los parlantes no me dejo influir ni por propaganda ni por nada ya preestablecido..he visto comparativas de tweeters por poner un ejemplo en que una unidad de 10$ le da mil vueltas a otras de 100$....Saludos..
P.D.Ánimo con ese proyecto..ya nos contarás..


----------



## juanfilas

Mira, yo me fio de las medidas acústicas que yo realizo ya que hay mucho favoritismo dando vueltas, no dudo que hay excelentes transductores a excelentes precios como por ejemplo Dayton (que es una pena que no los consiga) o los Peerless Nomex, o SB acoustics, pero las medidas son las medidas, el oído miente. Distorsión lineal, casi todos están muy parejos, baratos y caros, distorsión no lineal, hay apenas diferencias, pero donde realmente se nota la diferencia es en la distorsión por intermodulación y es ahí donde se paga la diferencia, ojo, SB Acoustics y Dayton también tienen excelente distorsión por intermodulación, pero no al nivel de un SEAS o Scan Speak classic o revelator, las diferencias no son grandes, pero están, por eso cobran lo que cobran. Precio-rendimiento si Monacor o Beyma son excelentes, ni hablar de Dayton, pero bueno... si se busca la excelencia lamentablemente sale caro, yo hago todo tipo de proyectos, desde mas o menos económico hasta carisimos, todos andan muy bien, pero las diferencias se notan, saludos y muéstranos fotos de tus proyectos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que se puede decir....?

MUUUUUYYYYYY BUENOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Excelente informacion Juan, realmente muy buena!!


----------



## sjuan

alguien vio dominio del temaa!?  

se nota cuando alguien en verdad sabe y tu sabes


----------



## lucalorito

juanfilas dijo:


> Mira, yo me fio de las medidas acústicas que yo realizo ya que hay mucho favoritismo dando vueltas, no dudo que hay excelentes transductores a excelentes precios como por ejemplo Dayton (que es una pena que no los consiga) o los Peerless Nomex, o SB acoustics, pero las medidas son las medidas, el oído miente. Distorsión lineal, casi todos están muy parejos, baratos y caros, distorsión no lineal, hay apenas diferencias, pero donde realmente se nota la diferencia es en la distorsión por intermodulación y es ahí donde se paga la diferencia, ojo, SB Acoustics y Dayton también tienen excelente distorsión por intermodulación, pero no al nivel de un SEAS o Scan Speak classic o revelator, las diferencias no son grandes, pero están, por eso cobran lo que cobran. Precio-rendimiento si Monacor o Beyma son excelentes, ni hablar de Dayton, pero bueno... si se busca la excelencia lamentablemente sale caro, yo hago todo tipo de proyectos, desde mas o menos económico hasta carisimos, todos andan muy bien, pero las diferencias se notan, saludos y muéstranos fotos de tus proyectos!!!


Igualmente Juan..a ver fotos de tu último proyecto..este el con el que estoy trabajando en el filtro y que ya casi tengo listo.

Por lo demás tengo que decir que has hecho un gran esfuerzo en tu análisis y desde aquí te lo agradecemos todos...otra cosa...yo de distorsiones medidas con micrófonos baratos (me incluyo) no me fío mucho..fíjate en los amplificadores valvulares con un 10% de tdh y que al oído suenan de maravilla!!!
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

¡Muy bueno! realmente muy prolijo y supongo que el sonido debe ser espectacular, lo del micrófono es muy fácil saber su TDH ya que cuando medimos distorsión por intermodulación nos aparece el ruido de fondo causado por el micrófono, el ambiente, la potencia, la computadoras, etc. Al ver en tiempo real el ruido podes saber de antemano hasta que valores son fiables las mediciones y hasta que valores son errores, aca te adjunto la distorsión por intermodulación del XT25 de Vifa donde puedes ver el ruido y los picos causados por intermodulación con 3000 y 6000hz en el primer caso y con 2500 y 2600hz en el segundo, se diferencia por mucho el ruido de los armónicos que aparecen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 48660

Ver el archivo adjunto 48661

Es muy buena, ahora fijate un Scan Speak 8545k: con 100 y 350hz el primer caso y 100 y 1khz el segundo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 48662

Ver el archivo adjunto 48663

Es tan baja que ahora si se confunde con el ruido de fondo, y estas son mediciones que casi ningún fabricante te va a dar ya que no les conviene jeje. ¿Fotos de mis proyectos? Hay varias, fijate estos post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-3-interpretacion-52139/ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-monitor-estudio-desde-cero-49720/

Espero que te gusten y bue...  se desvirtuó un poco el tema ya que la idea era comentar tecnologías y no hablar de las marcas en si... ¿pero que importa no? todos aprendemos igual en el camino, saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

La verdad es que no había visto tus post..últimamente ando muy metido  más en el tema de electrónicas que en parlantes.Se te ve muy ducho y  erudito en el tema..además se nota que trabajas muy prolijo también..lo  mío ya es una obsesión por la perfección, tanto es así que lo llevo a  todos los apartados de cualquier cosa que haga o compre.
En este último proyecto he experimentado con los filtros serie  (acoustic-reality)y me he olvidado de las típicas consideraciones en el  diseño de cajas y la verdad es que el resultado es espectacular..lo malo  es que necesitamos una buena cantidad de  bobinas,condensadores,resisencias,ya que el ajuste final es a oído (sí a  oído) y con la caja ya ubicada en su sala definitiva.
A ver si puedo hacer alguna medición y la pongo por aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

¡Espectacular la terminación! Yo tambien son enfermo por los detalles, es mas, una vez ubicados los bafles que armo en su sala de escucha, mido de nuevo para ver que no hayan resonancias y si hace falta modifico el filtro o meto ecualización de sala, te hago una pregunta ¿por casualidad no has posteado algo en matrix hifi? por que me pareció ver unos bafles muy parecidos a los tuyos...

Y lo de los filtros serie, yo no soy muy amigo, en 1er orden andan muy bien, pero en 2do orden para arriba conviene paralelo, igualmente probalos y nos contás, y si... hay que armar muuuchas bobinas jeje

pd: ojo con la ecualización a oído que este miente y se acostumbra a lo que escucha... y mucho


----------



## lucalorito

Pues sí..soy asiduo de matrixhifi..tambien me verás por diyaudio y  audiokharma...en su momento las probé con filtro paralelo tercer orden  medios y agudos..segundo en graves..el resultado fue bueno pero este  serie la verdad me gusta mucho su sonido..mucha gente se ha sorprendido  de las resultados..te subo una foto del filtro.


----------



## angelwind

Hola Juan
 Por lo que voy leyendo hasta ahora, casi casi te podríamos nombrar el gurú en parlantería y dseño de cajas acústicas...
 Bien, dando vueltas aún con mi proyecto dos vías, ya tengo listas las  cajas (falta la última mano de laca)... pero aún no diseñé ni realicé los  crossovers...
 Encontré este filtro de  1er orden en serie que me pareció interesante, especialmente por que tengo el mismo tweeter...
 La diferencia esta en el mid woofer (Peerless 850 234).
 Te adjunto los datos del peerless y del crossover y fijate cuando puedas que opinás.
 Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Angel, mira viendo así nomas el crossover no te puedo decir nada, andarte seguro que anda, el tema es que no vas a saber como quedo de plana la respuesta ni la fase, lo que te puedo ofrecer es que traigas las cajas a alguna juntada que organice y las medimos, una vez que tenemos los datos el crossover se calcula rápido, los transductores que tenes son muy buenos, así que yo haría las cosas bien aunque tardes mas en escucharlas... igualmente cualquier duda que tengas no dudes en comentarmelo, saludos!

Juan


----------



## lucalorito

Hola de nuevo Juan...como dice Ángel eres por lo que veo un gurú de los parlantes...una pregunta: ¿Qué micrófono (ecm8000 bheringer?) tarjeta de sonido, software, etc usas?..y otra cosa en el caso concreto de mis parlantes que como ves es WMTTMW de qe forma desarrolarías tú el filtro? supongo que harás las mediciones de los altavoces de uno en uno o por el contrario los mantienes en este caso conectados en paralelo? es de entender que los mismos en su lugar correspondiente en la caja.
A ver si coincidimos y si no pruebo tu sistema.
Otro diseño de dos vías.


----------



## AntonioAA

Brillante Juanfilas !!! 
Me anoto como follower tuyo....
Mi mas positiva envidia que podes jugar con todo eso.


----------



## juanfilas

lucalorito dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Juan...como dice Ángel eres por lo que veo un gurú de los parlantes...una pregunta: ¿Qué micrófono (ecm8000 bheringer?) tarjeta de sonido, software, etc usas?..y otra cosa en el caso concreto de mis parlantes que como ves es WMTTMW de qe forma desarrolarías tú el filtro? supongo que harás las mediciones de los altavoces de uno en uno o por el contrario los mantienes en este caso conectados en paralelo? es de entender que los mismos en su lugar correspondiente en la caja.
> A ver si coincidimos y si no pruebo tu sistema.
> Otro diseño de dos vías.



Mira, yo no soy muy amigo de usar muchos transductores, pero en tu caso para arrancar mediría a un metro a la altura de cada transductor sin mover la potencia entregada por el amplificador (supongo que tendrías que arrancar por los tweeters que son mas sensibles) y con esos datos simular el crossover, una vez armado, la medición la haría a la altura de los tweeters a un metro o un poco mas (hay que ver como se comporta el lóbulo de radiación con ese arreglo WMTTMW, calculo que por la simetría no vas a tener ningún problema, mas de un metro te va a afectar mucho la sala), si quedo plano y con fase coherente listo, si ves que hay irregularidades hay que modificar el crossover... También podes medir en campo cercano cada transductor para hacer la simulación, que en ese caso es mejor ya que la respuesta medida suele ser mucho mas suave y el programa para simular (lspCAD uso yo) se "equivoca" menos, pero al medir en campo cercano la fase medida no va a ser 100% real por la distancia entre transductores y cuando midas a un metro vas a a tener diferencias con la simulación, yo siempre hago muchas mediciones a muchas distancias y posiciones respecto a la sala para asegurarme de que los datos medidos son reales, después... es probar y probar y probar...

Yo para medir uso un ECM8000 calibrado con nuestro colega "EZAVALLA" una potencia rotel, una fuente phantom y la placa de sonido de la pc que es una realtek 889 que sobra para lo que la necesito (los mismos programas de medición te miden la placa de sonido) como programa uso ARTA que es muy simple y completo.

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

OK..pues por ahí es por donde yo fuí para hacer las mediciones todas a 1m en eje de cada altavoz...el micro el mismo que el tuyo y tarjeta una usb ya que usamos portátil,marca m-audio creo recordar (no es mía) la potencia una casera de buena calidad.
Por cierto..la alimentación phantom al micro correcto..pero ¿como conectas a la tarjeta de sonido el micro? ¿no tiene salida balanceada?¿algún mezclador?
Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Un gusto poder leer tu articulo Juan, simplemente Felicitaciones y gracias por compartir tu conocimiento. un Saludo.


----------



## juanfilas

lucalorito dijo:


> OK..pues por ahí es por donde yo fuí para hacer las mediciones todas a 1m en eje de cada altavoz...el micro el mismo que el tuyo y tarjeta una usb ya que usamos portátil,marca m-audio creo recordar (no es mía) la potencia una casera de buena calidad.
> Por cierto..la alimentación phantom al micro correcto..pero ¿como conectas a la tarjeta de sonido el micro? ¿no tiene salida balanceada?¿algún mezclador?
> Saludos.




Si, como fuente phantom uso una consolita behringer con salida de linea, las tarjetas m-audio están re difundidas para hacer las mediciones, el error que comete la gente (no es grave, se puede medir igual pero con mas errores) es que comparan la salida del canal izquierdo o derecho según el caso y programa usado de la placa de audio, con el captado con el micrófono, de esta forma metemos distorsión por el amplificador. La forma correcta de hacer una medición es armar un adaptador de impedancias y comparar la señal que llega al bafle ya amplificada con la captada por el micrófono, en el manual de JustMLS esta perfectamente explicado como hacerlo. Saludos


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas tardes, aprovecho este excelente informe aplauso: gracias Juan ) para preguntar algo que hace tiempo me viene dando vueltas en la cabeza.
Como buen c… inquieto, ando viendo la posibilidad de armarme otro home theater.
Estoy viendo la alternativa de comprar vía internet en EEUU algunos componentes de mejor calidad de los que conseguimos en nuestra amada Argentina, me puse a investigar un poco y se me ocurrió lo siguiente (corríjanme si es una locura). Comprar un muy buen tweeter y medio y al parlante a ejecutar los sonidos graves comprarlo acá. ¿Por que esto?, a modo de gusto personal, le doy mucha importancia a los sonidos del rango medio hacia arriba, veo en páginas tipo Madisound o Partsexpress la posibilidad de comprar tweeter y medios de de excelente calidad e importarlos, vi componentes con imán de neodinium ejemplo ScanSpeak Discovery D7608/9200 a U$D 94.90 (Madisound) o Morel MDM 55 2-1/8" a U$D 85.22 (Partsexpress), doy estos ejemplos porque al tener imán de neodinium su peso en muy menor a los que tiene  imán normal y esto abarata los costos al importarlo.
¿El utilizar un tweeter y medio de este rango de calidad y un woofer por ejemplo de 8” de GB Audio lo arruinaré?, pregunto desde la misma ignorancia y curiosidad, pero se me ocurrió al ver que medios de esta calidad provocaría que el woofer a utilizar comenzaría a trabajar dentro de los 400 hz a 500 hz.
¿Es una estupidez lo que pregunto? .


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches alejoturismo, dado a tu pregunta anterior te consulto si realmente los parlantes gb te dieron el resultado que esperabas o les encontras algun punto flojo como para tener en cuenta? te consulto esto dado a que yo tambien arme bafles con estos parlantes y a nivel bajos realemente son aceptables, a nivel medios no estoy del todo convencido pero evidentemente por el precio creo que no puedo pedir mas, a nivel tweeter use unos perlees (los modelo Dali) que luego de un largo peludeo para ajustar el filtro con los medios suenan expectaculares. Yo personalmente corte los woofer en 500 hz.en -12 db, el medio lo tuve que cortar en los 1500 en -6db porque mas no daba y los tweeter en 3400 en -6db siendo el cruce de estos en aprox. 2300 hz a unos -8db. tambien aprox. en realidad estoy poniendo en funcionamiento el speaker work shop para poder controlarlos y confirmar lo anterior apenas lo hago lo posteo. bueno espero tu comentario. un saludo.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Sergio, tanto tiempo, buenas noche. Con respecto a el resultado con los GB en bajas frecuencias te comento que para nada mal, es más, tengo un subwoofer  de 15” que aún no termine del todo y lo uso solo en los casos que el audio a reproducir tenga el audio en el canal .1 si no no hace falta para nada. Mí duda es a la hora de usar un parlante de 8” cortado a mas o menos 500 hz que nivel de distorsión pueden llegar a sumar, y en el caso de distorsionar si esto implicaría que desentone en demasía con el resto.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola nuevamente alejo. en verdad creo que habria que tirar algunas curvas con el winisd para poder saber como se comporta este parlante de 8'' cortandolo a 500hz, y a que frecuencia minima llegue. Yo me sorprendi de los buenos graves que tienen los de 10'' (no pensaba que iban a responder asi), no se si con un 8 vas a llegar tan abajo como con un 10 o como con un 12 pero seria cuestion de ir a la simulacion, postear los datos y que alguien que sepa mas nos de una mano. Una alegria contactarte y un sincero abrazo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aprovecho este excelente informe aplauso: gracias Juan ) para preguntar algo que hace tiempo me viene dando vueltas en la cabeza.
> Como buen c… inquieto, ando viendo la posibilidad de armarme otro home theater.
> Estoy viendo la alternativa de comprar vía internet en EEUU algunos componentes de mejor calidad de los que conseguimos en nuestra amada Argentina, me puse a investigar un poco y se me ocurrió lo siguiente (corríjanme si es una locura). Comprar un muy buen tweeter y medio y al parlante a ejecutar los sonidos graves comprarlo acá. ¿Por que esto?, a modo de gusto personal, le doy mucha importancia a los sonidos del rango medio hacia arriba, veo en páginas tipo Madisound o Partsexpress la posibilidad de comprar tweeter y medios de de excelente calidad e importarlos, vi componentes con imán de neodinium ejemplo ScanSpeak Discovery D7608/9200 a U$D 94.90 (Madisound) o Morel MDM 55 2-1/8" a U$D 85.22 (Partsexpress), doy estos ejemplos porque al tener imán de neodinium su peso en muy menor a los que tiene  imán normal y esto abarata los costos al importarlo.
> ¿El utilizar un tweeter y medio de este rango de calidad y un woofer por ejemplo de 8” de GB Audio lo arruinaré?, pregunto desde la misma ignorancia y curiosidad, pero se me ocurrió al ver que medios de esta calidad provocaría que el woofer a utilizar comenzaría a trabajar dentro de los 400 hz a 500 hz.
> ¿Es una estupidez lo que pregunto? .



Alejo te cuento mis experiencias personales y fijate si podes sacar alguna conclusión. Yo tenia la misma idea que vos acerca de comprar un excelente tweerter y acompañarlo de un parlante mas "berreta" por decirlo de algún modo (no malo pero inferior). Al principio, el resultado es espectacular, ya que normalmente un buen tweeter nos hace "sentir" (haaaa!!! primera subjetividad que digo  y van cuatro reglones) la música con mucho mas detalle (científicamente tiene menos distorsión por intermodulación...) platillos que antes no escuchábamos, sonidos escondidos y todo tipo de cosas que nunca habías escuchado antes en las grabaciones. Pero, cuando tenes el tweeter bueno, notas las mismas falencias en los medios, pero ahora no son "aceptables" son muy evidentes solo que como estabas acostumbrado a un "todo" de baja calidad, el poner un buen tweeter te hace evidente el problema... 
Al punto que quiero llegar es que es mas importante un woofer de calidad que un tweeter de calidad, ojo, el tweeter tiene que ser excelente también, pero por u$s25 en usa tenes el DX25 de vifa o el SEAS 27tdfc que sobradamente va a satisfacer tus necesidades y por precios similares un montón de alternativas igual de buenas que no vas a notar ninguna o muy poca diferencia con tweeters de 100 o mas dolares. Pero cuando escuchas un buen woofer ahí si que se te cambia el mundo y ahí si (muy lamentablemente) a mas plata POR LO GENERAL, NO SIEMPRE mejor, yo he escuchado monton de parlantes y tweeters y los últimos si están bien cortados hay muy poca diferencia entre 25 y 150 dolares, pero en los woofers al subir el volumen se hacen evidentes sus falencias si es malo. Lo bueno principalmente de un buen tweeter es que lo podes cortar mas abajo, aunque el DX25 de vifa lo podes cortar tranquilo a 1800hz 4to orden...
Y todo lo que te explique me ha llevado a gastar muchísimo mas en los woofers que en los tweeters (ojo también tengo chiches lindos como el Scan Speak D2608 que lo podes cortar a 1500hz 4to orden ya que su distorsión armónica en frecuencias bajas es impresionante (y de esto vamos a hablar en algún articulo ya que define el punto de cruce)). Fijate el ultimo proyecto, tweeter de 37 dolares en usa con parlantes de 170 dolares en usa. cualquier duda consulta tranquilo, saludos

Juan


----------



## Alejoturismo

Juan, gracias por responder. Vi tus posteos anteriores, tus servicios y productos en Mercadolibre.Comprendo lo que me mencionas, es más soy usuario de tweeter Vifa y si hay diferencia con lo que antes usaba, pero mí idea original es un bafle de 3 vías colocando un tweeter y medio como los de los ejemplos y un woofer tipo GB Audio. Al configurarlo de esta manera un woofer que trabaje de 500 hz hacia abajo se estaría encargando de reproducir  solo el 2.5% aproximadamente del total del sonido audible de 20 hz a 20 khz.Ahora me aprovecho de tu amabilidad y experiencia en el tema. ¿En una configuración de tres vías, con un woofer reproduciendo frecuencias por debajo de los 500 hz influiría demasiado en la calidad final del audio?.


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo alejo que reproducís solo el 2.5% de la banda audible en forma LINEAL pero acordate que la escala de sonido es logarítmica y de 20hz a 500hz tenes mas de 4 octavas de las 10 totales!!! y mas del 65% de la energía por ahí... Igualmente en teoría una solución de tres vías es la ideal, ademas de que al ser mas estrecha la cantidad de octavas que reproduce cada transductor, reducís su distorsión por intermodulación, y así si, usando woofers mas económicos podes logar un buen sonido ya que es la falencia principal de estos woofers. El cortar en 500hz va a mejorar el sonido de tu equipo de tres vías, pero si el medio también es de calidad y si es posible (fijate Fs y armónica en la parte baja) cortalo a 300hz si podes. Igualmente como dije antes, espera a ver el proyecto que estoy armando (muy retrasado) que por menos de 1400 pesos vas a tener dos monitores de EXCELENTES cualidades, ya que la selección de drivers es muy fina, con la posibilidad de usar un corte en activo en 100-120hz y acompañarlo de un sub para manejar mas potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Alejoturismo

Gracias Juan por la explicación, seguiré tu proyecto, gracias nuevamente por la ayuda. Éxitos en tus proyectos.

Alejandro.-


----------



## tbobreak

saludos a todos, que opinan de las bocinas electrostaticas de martin logan, no eh tenido el gusto de probarlas pero tienen  fama de ser las mejores,(eso dicen),  y creo que  hay muchas marcas de audio hi-end , focal,morel,mbquart,boston acustic,digital design,hertz, una infinidad, ajaj aun que toda mi experiencia fue  en audio movil


----------



## juanfilas

Los paneles electrostaticos suenan bien pero no están a la altura de un buen transductor clásico. Ojo que no lo digo yo (que todavia no he tenido la posibilidad de medirlos) lo dicen muchísimas comparaciones que podes encontrar por internet donde los comparan, busca seguro que encontrás info útil (siempre revisando las fuentes ya que como supongo que conoces, hay mucho mito dando vueltas por la red...)

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

En la pila de años que tengo encima, si puedo decir que algo me dejo "boquiabierto" son:

- Baffles Bose de los que eran 9 parlantes de 4" hacia atras y uno hacia adelante suspendidos en el aire y con toda la habitacion acondicionada segun especificaciones ...
- Baffles de 3 vias de CINTA ( U$S20.000!) que venian con un tremendo procesador/ecualizador para ellos... 

Ahora he visto que vienen tweeters DE PLASMA que ofrecen respuesta de 150 KHz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y tambien decenas de miles de dolares...

O sea , el problema esta en conseguir los dolares , no importa la tecnologia!


----------



## juanfilas

No Antonio, para que querés que llegue a 150khz si tu oído no llega a 20khz (con suerte). Si escuchas un bafle bien armado, calculado, sintonizado, te aseguro que te vas a sorprender, por ejemplo el FE1 que estoy armando para el foro, no es caro, y si lo escuchas no vas a poder creer que salga lo que sale, no quiero adelantar mucho, pero esta quedando muchísimo mejor de lo que pensaba y los transductores se comportan perfectamente. El tema es que normalmente los unicos bafles bien diseñados que tenemos la oportunidad de escuchar son de miles de dolares, pero te aseguro que con paciencia y trabajo podes desarrollar algo que suene mejor.

Pd: ¿has visto mediciones de los tweeters de plasma? seguramente no... es mas chamuyo audiofilo que otra cosa.
En breve vas a tener buenos transductores y si haces bien las cosas te aseguro que no vas a querer ningún cinta de 20000 verdes...


----------



## AntonioAA

JAJAJAJa! era un chascarrillo, Juan... por suerte la pobreza nos vacuna contra la estupidez.
Claro que hay cosas para segmentos que "tienen que mostrarlo" mas que escucharlo , como en todo...

Espero ansioso mis tweeters . No se si escucho 20KHz , pero muy cerca ,si , aun con mis años...


----------



## tbobreak

bueno eso si juanfilas, aun martin logan usa transductores electromagneticos, ajja subwoofers, para frecuencias graves, ya que es un problema, reproducir esas frecuencias, se*-*necesita   mucha potencia para esa longitud de onda, y lo que no me gusta d*E* mu*CH*has marcas como kef,psb,martin logan, etc, es que no hacen equipos para todo el rango de frecuencia audible, generalmente los trabajan arriba de 30 hertz, ajaj siento que me roban, ya que   yo puedo escuchar apartir de 7 hertz  y verdaderamente que cambia mucho el sonido  ,


----------



## juanfilas

tbobreak dijo:


> bueno eso si juanfilas, aun martin logan usa transductores electromagneticos, ajja subwoofers, para frecuencias graves, ya que es un problema, reproducir esas frecuencias, se*-*necesita   mucha potencia para esa longitud de onda, y lo que no me gusta d*E* mu*CH*has marcas como kef,psb,martin logan, etc, es que no hacen equipos para todo el rango de frecuencia audible, generalmente los trabajan arriba de 30 hertz, ajaj siento que me roban, ya que   yo puedo escuchar apartir de 7 hertz  y verdaderamente que cambia mucho el sonido  ,




Me parece que ningún humano puede escuchar a menos de 20hz por el solo hecho de la forma de nuestro oído, creo que estas equivocado, a menos que seas una ballena...

La mayoría de los fabricantes no hacen que sus bafles bajen de 30hz por que virtualmente no hay nada que reproducir por esas frecuencias en la música, deben haber demasiadas pocas excepciones, por eso casi ningún fabricante se esmera en bajar tanto en frecuencia, y no solo eso, cuando los medís por lo general ni siquiera se acercan a esos valores que declaran...


----------



## tbobreak

pue*S* bueno si, ajaj no se si*-*e*S* una de esas ecepciones, o error de mi generador de señales, ajaj pero yo si noto la diferencia , cuando hay ausencia de graves, y si que mal que no hagan un buen full range, d*E*berian de bajar mas las frecuencias, aun que eso implicaria aumentar  el tamaño del subwoofer, el mas bajo que recuerdo trabajaba  a unos 15 hertz, pero era de  15" o 18",JL  O MMATS , muy buenas por cierto


----------



## Tavo

Nunca había visto este tema:


ezavalla dijo:


> Que se puede decir....?
> 
> MUUUUUYYYYYY BUENOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!



Lo mismo que el Profe. Sin palabras Juan!!! IM-PRESIONANTE tu charla, no me aburrí para nada, es buenísimo saber estas cosas que en ningún otro lado aprenderíamos (en castellano, obvio).

Saludos Juan.

   -->


----------



## tu jefa

Despues de dar una releeida al tema..... por cierto muy buena informacion subiste Juanfilas se te agradeze , no me queda claro como saber si un mid-woofer es bueno o no(Hi-Fi)..¿fs debe ser alta o baja? al igual con los demas parametros t/s.


----------



## juanfilas

tu jefa dijo:


> Despues de dar una releeida al tema..... por cierto muy buena informacion subiste Juanfilas se te agradeze , no me queda claro como saber si un mid-woofer es bueno o no(Hi-Fi)..¿fs debe ser alta o baja? al igual con los demas parametros t/s.


 En este post están detallados los parámetros a tener en cuenta para elegir un midwoofer : 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/ Cualquier duda que te quede pregutna tranquilo. Saludos


----------



## tu jefa

juanfilas dijo:


> En este post están detallados los parámetros a tener en cuenta para elegir un midwoofer :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/
 Cualquier duda que te quede pregutna tranquilo.
> Saludos



Gracias.
Conforme al link q me proporcionaste pude averiguar que tan bien son los transductores q mostre en el mensaje anterior (dayton audio) yy bueno... parece que son mas malos que buenos creo yo...su excursion maxima xmax es de +-2.8mm pfff y pues planeo usar unos de la misma marca pero otro modelo mas desente(mejores parametros) aumentado el diametro de el woofer a 8" (rs-255-8).


----------



## juanfilas

tu jefa dijo:


> Gracias.
> Conforme al link q me proporcionaste pude averiguar que tan bien son los transductores q mostre en el mensaje anterior (dayton audio) yy bueno... parece que son mas malos que buenos creo yo...su excursion maxima xmax es de +-2.8mm pfff y pues planeo usar unos de la misma marca pero otro modelo mas desente(mejores parametros) aumentado el diametro de el woofer a 8" (rs-255-8).


 
Si lees el post entero vas a ver que Dayton es una de las mejores marcas de transductores que hay, lamentablemente yo no la consigo, sino estaría presente en muchos de mis diseños, no podes juzgar un woofer por un solo parámetro, tal ves Xmax es baja, pero la sensibilidad alta... Los parlantes dayton tienen distorsiones lineales y no lineales del orden de parlantes muchas veces su valor, simplemente es lo mejor precio-rendimiento del mercado junto con Peerless, SB Acoustics y Vifa.
Saludos


----------



## tu jefa

juanfilas dijo:


> Si lees el post entero vas a ver que Dayton es una de las mejores marcas de transductores que hay, lamentablemente yo no la consigo, sino estaría presente en muchos de mis diseños, no podes juzgar un woofer por un solo parámetro, tal ves Xmax es baja, pero la sensibilidad alta... Los parlantes dayton tienen distorsiones lineales y no lineales del orden de parlantes muchas veces su valor, simplemente es lo mejor precio-rendimiento del mercado junto con Peerless, SB Acoustics y Vifa.
> Saludos



Mira hace como un mes me encontre con un provedor de distintas marcas entre ellas esta "dayton"...sus precios son razonables y esta localizados en Estados unidos, Canada y Puerto Rico...les cobrare por promocionarlos...su pagina web es http://www.parts-express.com/speakers.cfm ..con respecto al transductor creo q me falta mas por leer
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Jefa:
No descubriste la polvora ! solo que no es lo mismo comprar en tu pais que en el nuestro ....Si supieras la complicacion que es comprar algo importado y los precios que pagamos !!


----------



## tu jefa

Vaya antonio no tenia conocimiento alguno sobre el tema en tu pais, simplemente crei que los precios eran muy altos(en otras paginas)..una pregunta algo relacionada ¿donde consiguen los famosos transductores de la marca scan speak?..pregunto porque parece que varios del foro, latinoamericanos las consiguen con facilidad.
Saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui en Argentina los vende juanfilas ( por suerte ). No se que tan facil es conseguirlos en otros lugares...
Creo que Parts-Express los tiene tambien.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI

Hola: Me dicen que los grupos de rock usan conos duros. Tambien escuche que esto se debe a que manejan grandes potencias. 

Como por otro lado los rockeros no estan especialmente interesados en bajo niveles de distorsion, me imagino que el parlante ideal de un audiofilo difiere del ideal de aquellos. De aqui la pregunta: que diferencia existe entre un cono duro y uno blando desde el punto de vista del audiofilo, por tanto, en lo que hace a la alta fidelidad? 

Esta pregunta es independiente de aquella: en computadoras de escritorio (la PC, Apple o lo que quieras del hogar) es menor el costo si me la arman que si la compro en Garbarino. Mucho menor. Y con un baffle? Que pasa si le pido a alguien que me arme un baffle? 

Asi que para formular bien la pregunta: a iguales parametros, donde con "parametros" incluyo todo menos el precio, por ejemplo volumen del bafle y lo que vos quieras, me sale mas caro comprar en una boutique de audio (hi-track, ponele) o pedirle a alguien que me lo arme?

PD: "Depende de quien te lo arme" es la respuesta de cajon, pero ahi me mataron.


----------



## juanfilas

Lo ideal es que te los armes vos replicando algun diseño conocido y recontra afinado como los de troelsgravesen, zaph, la pag de Mark, etc (yo ya subi dos diseños a este foro). Ahí vas a ahorrar un montón si haces las cosas bien (en pocas palabras, copiarlo exactamente igual). Si le pedís a alguien que te arme unos bafles, depende de muchísimos factores, pero si es alguien que sabe mucho y hace excelentes diseños seguro que te cobra como unas comerciales o mas también... Si es alguien que pega seis maderas, le hace tres agujeros y en dos mete transductores y el otro es la sintonía, lo rellena de guata y vamo´pal baile.... y seguro es mas barato, pero dudo que pueda sonar bien...

En las computadoras es todo modular, en el audio no, es mejor un bafle con componentes baratos bien ajustados, que uno con exceletes componentes y mal diseñado...


----------



## bafleartesanal

Hola a todos, les paso algo más de información, a pedido hay mucha gente que trae parlantes en Argentina, algunos de la más alta gama. Uno de ellos que visité y vi cosas maravillosas como el Manger es S&K Natural Sound. Tienen página web y avisos en mercadolibre. Ellos importan todos los parlantes de Europa y directo del fabricante según me contaron. El parlante Manger es tremendo, IMPRESIONANTE!! es una pieza de relojería, no se puede creer al verlo y después de visitar el sitio web de Manger me enamoré, que tecnología......para mi es el futuro, ellos también trabajan Audiotechnology y se vuelcan totalmente a Seas que es una fábrica Noruega y utiliza conos Kurt Mueller, dicen que casi todos los parlantes serios del mundo utilizan estos conos. Hay más fabricantes de parlantes muy serios en Europa y asia como Eton o Fostex, Focal y algunos Italianos que hacen el woofer del Magico ( 20.000 dólares el par ) con esta gente vi unos woofers de 11" Eton y unos midwoofers de nanotubo de fibra de carbono para un sistema que están construyendo. La verdad es como cuando te lo cuentan y no lo podes creer...bueno, yo lo vi y les aseguro que me dejaron con la boca abierta y hasta me mostraron un 12" con cono de sandwich Kurt Mueller Audiotechnology....sin palabras, la construcción es impresionante y al woofer había que sostenerlo entre dos personas. No hay más que eso para mi, me mostraron curvas de estos parlantes, parámetros tomados en un laboratorio y me comentaron que el 90% de los parámetros que dan los fabricantes son genéricos porque se mide cada tanto un parlante de miles y que a veces redondean los parámetros para que se vea mejor de lo que es y que si se mide el parlante con instrumental las cosas cambian mucho. Hablamos de otras marcas, a mi me gusta Accuton, ellos me plantearon que lleva crossovers complejos y que a ellos no les gusta este tipo de crossover, pero que el sonido final y la construcción es impecable también. Hay otros importadores a pedido, es cuestión de buscar y de tener confianza. Muy buenos los post.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me encanta que haya gente que haga esas cosas... y otra con dinero para pagarlos!!

Pero la suspicacia me hace acordar a un cuento ... ( Off-Topic pero viene al caso )

Dos amigos se encuentras despues de mucho tiempo ... y cuando uno le pregunta al otro a que se dedicaba , contesta:
"VENDO SUBMARINOS !! "
"... y cuantos vendiste ? " 
"Ninguno!! pero cuando venda uno me paro ..."

PD: Los baffles que construyo yo son mucho mas caros .... tienen ALMA!


----------



## bafleartesanal

Estoy de acuerdo contigo y el chiste es exacto para la forma de pensar local. Pero algo se me escapa porque cada vez mas seguido veo en nuestras calles autos como Ferrari´s y otras maravillas Italianas o Americanas y cada vez hay más hoteles de lujo "llenos" que me hacen pensar que algunos tienen suerte ( ja ) y están en mejores condiciones que nosotros de acceder al paraíso. 
Hay una vida mejor...pero es mas cara!! jaja Y lamentablemente no es para todo el mundo y me pregunto, la vida es injusta?. 

Contame de tus bafles.

Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

bafleartesanal:
Principalmente lo que he hecho son investigaciones y sobre todo sacar el maximo resultado de cosas comunes .
Te paso algunos links de lo que he publicado . ( pero no te olvides , el alma no se ve en las fotos  ) _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/520394/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/484750/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post514466 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/582340/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/550168/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Refiriéndome al título del post , ¿ Que hacía University-Altec allá por el año 1950 , para lograr mejores Medios en los rangos extendidos o en los Woofers ?

Lo llamaban Diffaxial y patentados como Diffusicone , no era más que otro cono de menor diámetro pegado a la bobina y con suspensión propia adherida al cono principal y con una hilera de orificios para que pudiera salir el aire-sonido del cono inferior.










Indicaban que el crossover mecánico era a los 1.000 Hz.


Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo tengo éste :




Por otro lado dice desde 25 Hz hasta 20.000 Hz 

Después veo de subrles fotos


----------



## juanfilas

bafleartesanal dijo:


> Hola a todos, les paso algo más de información, a pedido hay mucha gente que trae parlantes en Argentina, algunos de la más alta gama. Uno de ellos que visité y vi cosas maravillosas como el Manger es S&K Natural Sound. Tienen página web y avisos en mercadolibre. Ellos importan todos los parlantes de Europa y directo del fabricante según me contaron. El parlante Manger es tremendo, IMPRESIONANTE!! es una pieza de relojería, no se puede creer al verlo y después de visitar el sitio web de Manger me enamoré, que tecnología......para mi es el futuro, ellos también trabajan Audiotechnology y se vuelcan totalmente a Seas que es una fábrica Noruega y utiliza conos Kurt Mueller, dicen que casi todos los parlantes serios del mundo utilizan estos conos. Hay más fabricantes de parlantes muy serios en Europa y asia como Eton o Fostex, Focal y algunos Italianos que hacen el woofer del Magico ( 20.000 dólares el par ) con esta gente vi unos woofers de 11" Eton y unos midwoofers de nanotubo de fibra de carbono para un sistema que están construyendo. La verdad es como cuando te lo cuentan y no lo podes creer...bueno, yo lo vi y les aseguro que me dejaron con la boca abierta y hasta me mostraron un 12" con cono de sandwich Kurt Mueller Audiotechnology....sin palabras, la construcción es impresionante y al woofer había que sostenerlo entre dos personas. No hay más que eso para mi, me mostraron curvas de estos parlantes, parámetros tomados en un laboratorio y me comentaron que el 90% de los parámetros que dan los fabricantes son genéricos porque se mide cada tanto un parlante de miles y que a veces redondean los parámetros para que se vea mejor de lo que es y que si se mide el parlante con instrumental las cosas cambian mucho. Hablamos de otras marcas, a mi me gusta Accuton, ellos me plantearon que lleva crossovers complejos y que a ellos no les gusta este tipo de crossover, pero que el sonido final y la construcción es impecable también. Hay otros importadores a pedido, es cuestión de buscar y de tener confianza. Muy buenos los post.


 
Siempre tenés que intentar filtrar la información, por que es distinto como te entra en el cerebro si te la exponen de cierta manera, todos los woofers que citas los he tenido en la mano, si bien son caros, no son imposibles de pagar, audiotecnology es una marca que a mi personalmente no me gusta, los ves y si... son impresionantes, bien construidos, etc... pero no suenan como deberían por el precio, le pones un Scan Speak o un SEAS al lado y quedan muy atrás (en todos los aspectos, armónica, intermodulación, CSD, etc), al igual que ETON, andan bien, pero no ofrecen mucho mas que un woofer 3-4 veces menos precio.
Yo creo que en el panorama actual tenemos dos o tres marcas que están por encima de todas (SEAS, Scan Speak y los drivers de ATC) y el resto tienen mas o menos el mismo rendimiento, unos mejor, otros peor, pero ninguno llega al rendimiento de los anteriores citados.
pd: El peso de audiotecnology de 12´´ es enorme, pero tiene una distorsión armónica enorme! la pifiaron mal con ese woofer  de todas formas, convengamos que el peso no es un parámetro de calidad de sonido, si agarras los nuevos Illuminator parecen de juguete, no pesan nada pero suenan de pm...


----------



## juanma

bafleartesanal dijo:


> S&K Natural Sound


Estos son los que venden de una zapatilla (extensor eléctrico o como le llamen enn otro país) a U$S750, o un panel acustico a U$S1000, o un power plug a U$S5700, con parrafos enteros de explicaciones, pero cero parámetros o mediciones.


----------



## ranaway

juanma dijo:


> Estos son los que venden de una zapatilla (extensor eléctrico o como le llamen enn otro país) a U$S750, o un panel acustico a U$S1000, o un power plug a U$S5700, con parrafos enteros de explicaciones, pero cero parámetros o mediciones.



Me parece un Anubis 2.0 ...


----------



## ramiro77

bafleartesanal dijo:


> Hay una vida mejor...pero es mas cara!! jaja Y lamentablemente no es para todo el mundo y me pregunto, la vida es injusta?.
> 
> Contame de tus bafles.
> 
> Saludos!!




Esas frases... 
Creo que tengo un dejavú


----------



## osk_rin

si me animo mando pedir unos de estos a gringolandia:













*Peerless 830656 5-1/4" Paper Cone SDS Woofer*


 			 				The Peerless Superior Dynamic Sounds (SDS) Series provides the  lowest cost/highest-quality woofers in the industry today. The SDS  woofers are characterized by their very smooth frequency response all  the way into the midrange, with low distortion and consistent off-axis  performance. Applying the best in Danish engineering, but manufactured  to be very affordable, these audio transducers are ideal for use in  small surround sound systems and other hi-fi applications.

*Specifications:* • Power handling: 60 watts RMS/110  watts max • VCdia: 1" • Le: 1.5 mH • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 6.0 ohms •  Frequency response: 40-4,000 Hz • Fs: 62.4 Hz • SPL: 87 dB 2.83V/1m •  Vas: 0.32 cu. ft. • Qms: 3.63 • Qes: 0.63 • Qts: 0.54 • Xmax: 3.5 mm •  Dimensions: Overall diameter: 6" (5.28" across flats), Cutout diameter:  4.6", Depth: 3".

que les parecen??


----------



## R-Mario

Tan bonitos y tiene buena pinta sus caracteristicas, ya de paso me mandas un par al estado de mexico 

Y ¿el precio?


----------



## osk_rin

bara, bara, 20 dolares  si pido mas de 4 cuestan 18dolares jaja


----------



## polilapo

Buenos dias a tooodos. estuve mirando el post de juan y realmente es revelador (de que algunos no sabemos y entendemos un *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* y se aprende. Estoy queriendo comprar parlantes para armar unas cajas (tengo unas en proceso,midiendo con la ayuda impagable de Antonio) pero no dispongo de muuucho efectivo ja. Estuve viendo Dayton (dentro de mi presup*uesto* puesto aca serian alcanzables). Mi pregunta es: que tal son los JBL 12PW7 (adjunto datasheet) cuestan la tercera parte de los Dayton (muy caro el envio a este *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* . . .del mundo).
Los acompañaria con unos Vifa DX25TG09-04 y tendria que buscar un midrange (sera necesario???) para hacer un 3 vias (escuche los Pioneer de auto de Antonio y suenan MUY bien y tengo 4).
Si mas gracias* por* compartir conocimientos

Adjunto datasheet de los dayton en cuestion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Metele con el Dayton. El JBL es tipo audio-pro y tiene una Fs "muy alta"(comparativamente hablando). Además tiene una curva de respuesta en frecuencia (que asumiendo que es real) es muuuy suave y eso facilita mucho el corte con xover pasivos. También tiene una sensibilidad muy parecida al vifa DX25, así que no hay que atenuar mucho ni poner Lpads ni esas cosas. También responde suavemente a frecuencias mas altas que el JBL... lo que no sirve de mucho si vas a hacer un tres vías, pero ayuda con la atenuación del FPB que usés para cortarlo.

Yo no lo pensaría mucho...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes Dr. bien,entendido estamos hablando de 8mil los Dayton y 2.5mil los JBL. Ahora . . . .y los Eminence? q*ue* nadie en el foro los nombro? por ejemplo el Eminence Kappa-12" 8ohms (Vip pro audio inc),el mid seria tambien Eminence Alpha 6CBMRA de 6" por ejemplo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes Dr. bien,entendido estamos hablando de 8mil los Dayton y 2.5mil los JBL. Ahora . . . .y los Eminence? q nadie en el foro los nombro? por ejemplo el Eminence Kappa-12" 8ohms (Vip pro audio inc),el mid seria tambien Eminence Alpha 6CBMRA de 6" por ejemplo


Todas son buenas marcas, pero si estas buscando 12" es por que queres bajas fcias, y los dayton llegan mas abajo sin esfuerzo. 
Claro... estoy suponiendo un xover pasivo. Con uno activo no importa tanto...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. Disculpa por mis términos inapropiados. No los considere asi pero he recibido un tirón de orejas. Sepan disculpar

Gracias Dr. El filtro sera pasivo,veo los Dayton *POR QUE* tal vez den para un dos vias lo *QUE* me ahorraria en los medios


----------



## Fogonazo

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Disculpa por mis términos inapropiados. No los considere asi pero he recibido un tirón de orejas. Sepan disculpar
> 
> Gracias Dr. El filtro sera pasivo,veo los Dayton *POR QUE* tal vez den para un dos vias lo *QUE* me ahorraria en los medios



¿ Que parte de que *NO* debes escribir empleando términos vulgares o lenguaje SMS es la que no estás entendiendo ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. _*Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *_. . . .


----------



## AntonioAA

Pablo querido : me parece que te estás enredando y abriendo demasiados frentes ...
Una cosa es tu idea original de mejorar tus viejos baffles de 12 y otra encarar algo nuevo. Hoy en día nadie arma un 12" para uso hogareño .... Si vas a armar desde cero yo conseguiría unos 6" que hay maravillas por mucha menos plata.
No es lo mismo pero podés poner 2 por baffles .
Y en cuanto a tu arranque con las mediciones y cálculo , porque no empezas con los Pioneer y un tweeter decente ? .. Más tarde encaras un sub con filtro electrónico ( pasivo te puede llevar 4kg de cobre y varios dedos ) 
Lo pongo acá en publico para que opinen los que saben de verdad.


----------



## polilapo

Bien,primero: otra disculpa a los foreros por mi escritura.
 Segundo: "que parte no entendiste . . . . ." me pareció poco cortés aunque hayan tenido que repetirme las cosas(fue un desliz,mi escritura es correcta siempre).



Ahora,Antonio . . .como siempre,gracias a tu aporte. Tengo varias ideas y estoy evaluando costos-beneficios-cantidad de trabajo y tiempo empleado. Al terminar lo q estoy reconstruyendo iniciare nuevo proyecto,tengo amplificador de 125w por canal y no creo que un 6" lo aguante (puedo equivocarme) ademas es ahora que puedo traer algo de afuera. Cualquier consejo es bien venido. En la semana te llevo tu cable de microfono



Perdón por el apócope de que,se me escapó. Estoy escribiendo del celular y cuesta. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pablo querido : me parece que te estás enredando y abriendo demasiados frentes ...
> Una cosa es tu idea original de mejorar tus viejos baffles de 12 y otra encarar algo nuevo. Hoy en día nadie arma un 12" para uso hogareño .... Si vas a armar desde cero yo conseguiría unos 6" que hay maravillas por mucha menos plata.


Cuando me inicié en el diseño de baffles, lo primero que compré fueron dos parlantes (ped...rros) de 12"... y fueron lo último que usé en un par de subwoofers  
Si el ambiente es chico o mediano, casi que no cabe la idea de meter columnas o baffles grandes... y menos con parlantes de 12". Un subwoofer (hasta 120Hz...ponele) es mucho más fácil de ubicar y un par de baffles con parlantes de 6" o por ahí, ocupan relativamente poco espacio y simplifican la ubicación, que es otra parte muy importante de la acústica del entorno. Ni hablar de la sala, pero no estoy muy convencido de la necesidad de paneles y esas cosas...

Escuchá la recomendación de Antonio... es mejor cambiar ahora que arrepentirse mas tarde.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Yendo a lo DIY-chapuza: voy a experimentar con unos woofer viejos y malos de unos bafles Kenwood, de pintarles el cono con alguna resina o barniz para darles rigidez.
Estoy muy pifiado? Además de rígidos deben ser livianos, verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Yendo a lo DIY-chapuza: voy a experimentar con unos woofer viejos y malos de unos bafles Kenwood, de pintarles el cono con alguna resina o barniz para darles rigidez.
> Estoy muy pifiado? Además de rígidos deben ser livianos, verdad?



Yo creo que con una "Pintada" tu parlante malo se convertirá en "Pésimo", aunque también puede ser que los arruines definitivamente. 

No solo es cuestión de rigidez, también es fundamental frecuencia propia de resonancia del cono, peso, sectorización de anillos (Particularmente si cubre un amplio rango de frecuencias) y una larga cantidad de Etc.

También podría ser que el cono adsorba de distinta forma la resina y se deforme/descentre.


----------



## AntonioAA

He estado tentado varias veces de pintar un cono berreta ( por supuesto ) con protector de subcarrocerias ... Siendo un woofer seguramente bajaria la Fs , aunque es de esperar que pueda haber efectos indeseados , si bien dicho producto es de consistencia "gomosa" ...
Como dice Mr. Fogo , hay que cuidar de no desbalancear y tambien la diferente absorcion de alguna zona ....
Una cosa es segura : si lo hacemos sobre algo berreta , seguirá berreta !! ( igual que la mona vestida de seda )


----------



## DOSMETROS

A un par de parlantes de 8 pulgadas , re-Chinescos , de celulosa   , que al golpear el cono con el dedo hacía : "tac" , les pinté cono y suspensión con    siliconas para automotor , creo que las de tapizado-tablero  , ahora al golpearlo con el dedo hace (toc) cómo los conos de papel-cartón  , y . . . muuuuuy subjetivamente , a mi entender , suenan mucho mejor .


Cómo hice uno primero , me permitió comparar  . . .  subjetivamente


----------



## EdgardoCas

Mi idea es pintar con algún producto en aerosol, de a capas muy finas y sin tocar la suspensión, solamente el cono y el copito del centro.
Me acordé de un amigo que cuando se le empezaban a desconar los parlantes y hacían un poco de ruido al moverlos con la mano, les pinchaba el copito y le tiraba aceite de máquina de coser al conjunto bobina-imán, ¡un pichón de loco!


----------



## DOSMETROS

La herejía de la silicona para automotor se la hice a un par de parlantes nuevos nuevos.

A parlantes muy viejos y de cono reseco les he pasado aceite de lino doble cocido , diluido con nafta , recordemos que el aceite de lino devuelve flexibilidad y se "seca" a la semana mas o menos. Se puede repetir la operación , dependiendo de cuanto se diluyó y de cuanto se le aplicó.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé si esto vá acá, pero miren esta nueva línea de Scan-Speak con bobinas elípticas   ... pero mejor miren los parámetros T/S!!! --> http://www.scan-speak.dk/?page_id=638


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé si esto vá acá, pero miren esta nueva línea de Scan-Speak con bobinas elípticas   ... pero mejor miren los parámetros T/S!!! --> http://www.scan-speak.dk/?page_id=638
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/condorito-plop.jpg



Los parámetros muy vistosos, pero electromecánicamente hablando: ¿ Que mejora la bobina elíptica sobre la redonda ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los parámetros muy vistosos, pero electromecánicamente hablando: ¿ Que mejora la bobina elíptica sobre la redonda ?


Según el datasheet:


> With the Ellipticor family a long tradition of circular motor structures *and their inherent breakup behavior has been broken* since one of its key features is an elliptical voice coil and magnet gap


aparentemente modifica el comportamiento de ruputura inducido por la forma circular de la bobina... mas allá de eso... quien sabe   
Hay que ver la bruta cantidad de imanes de neodimio que cargan esos parlantes... y logran un Qe muuuuy bajo por eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Voy a mandar a hacer uno con bobina en forma de corazón , a ver si sale el sonido más amoroso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás no tenga tanto que ver , si no fuera así le piden a algún moderador que lo mueva 


Foto del interior de un televisor Philips valvular :







Es obvio que el motor (bobina e imán) están delante del cono


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás no tenga tanto que ver , si no fuera así le piden a algún moderador que lo mueva
> 
> 
> Foto del interior de un televisor Philips valvular :
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/2/6/9/4/8/1472927_228073917367915_1193359888_n.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Es obvio que el motor (bobina e imán) están delante del cono



Eses Artoparlantes aun teniam que tener un campo magnectico a la redonda muy bajo para NO molestar lo funcionamento correcto del TRC , eso porque canpos magnecticos tenden a desviar la correcta trajectoria del electron que debe chocarse en un determinado punto muy preciso en la pantalla luminiscente para crear la imagen.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

